# Annaconda? Ecogear sx40's @$15.25!



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi all,

Just got back from a quick visit to Annaconda to get a replacemnet sx40 that was lost to the stingray a few weeks back. :evil:

I get thier catalouge and new they had a price guarantee so I had a quick check online and printed out the best price I could find and took it along.

1. They wanted to know if it was on-line shop only.
2. They wanted to know if I would have been charged postage if I had ordered it on-line.

Seems like they wouldn't honour there guarantee if it was online only (it wasn't) or an overseas offer (I get this bit) and they were going to charge me the same for postage if I had ordered it. (kind off defeats the purpose)

This is the entire wording on there policy from thier website...

"Lowest Price Guarantee
If you're resourceful, adventurous, determined and smart enough to find the same stocked item cheaper elsewhere, show us and we'll shake your hand and then beat it by 10%"

I work in retail so I know about the overheads in running a store: What I can't understand is: If you have a clear policy with no strings attached then why wouldn't you just do it?

Anyway I got them $15.25 ea and am glad there are no stringrays in Baroon pocket dam where I am heading in the morning.

For future reference if you are taking up Annaconda on thier lowest price Guarantee I would be taking a print out of the offer and the physical address of the store.

I would also prefer to give my buisness to the store that had the lowest price to start with - But they were in another state.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

WTF?

Sound like a bunch of shonky buggers to me. Either they mean what they say or they don't. There is no mention there about shopping on line or postage.

Stuff em. I'll stick to paying $17.50 and get the exceptional service as provided by Lureworld. Ordered Friday night, Here first thing Monday morning - every time.  Not worth the fight for the sake of 2 bucks IMHO


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Red, Yeah mate, I understand that. They can tweak their guarantee all they like, but at the end of the day, no mention was made re on line shopping or postage in their guarantee.

I repeat, they either mean what they say - or they don't.

If they don't mean what they say - I reckon stuff em. If they are not fairdinkum, I wouldn't buy the lovely eco gear lures from em even if they were offering them at 5 bucks.

integrety goes a long way in my books.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I went to a tackle shop at Coffs Harbour - damm me they are the biggest tackle shop I have ever seen. Huge, and so cheap. The staff are all experts and they have a whopping big sign that says "if you can find any stocked item cheaper in any part of the country - it's free"

Can't beat that.


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

Hay guys you can get sx 40 for $15 at pro catch


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Milan, Where are pro Catch?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Tell 'em A Mart sports in Tweed honour the MO catalogue because the MO catalogue is published by none other than Fishing Tackle Australia P/L who allow direct sales and free customer pickup. Postage costs do not apply because the retailer has a direct store outlet.

Annaconda are just following thier reptilian nature - snakes


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

HairyMick

Pro Catch are in Sunnybank. If you give them a call ask to speak to a guy called Milan, he is the guy I bought my kayak off. Oh and he is also Milansek off this website :lol:, so I guess you could just PM him.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Wayne, I just love my little SXs and am allways looking for a cheaper way to get more.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for that Wayne. I live in Shailer Park and regularly drive through Sunnybank. I'll stop in there tomorrow and stock up on quite a few different things. I've been looking for a local tackle store and I would love to give my business to a fellow AKFF'er.
See you soon Milansek.


----------

